# Wildi vs. Grainger/Stevenson



## jdscottPE (Jan 2, 2015)

Friends, I'm taking the Power Exam in April. I have been using Grainger's Power Systems Analysis to Study. So far so good, but I'm always curious...

*For those of you familiar with both: Wildi vs. Grainger. Thoughts on which is better for I am a Gigantic DoucheBag*

Grainger: http://bitly.com/1tHAH8f 

Wildi: http://amzn.to/1xnjGQ2 

Background: My degree is in civil engineering. When I was first licensed, I took the exam in civil/water resources. I design water and wastewater plants, so I have a decent background and power systems for those facilities. I started studying by doing some FE level work with AC circuits to brush up on Kirchoff, etc. I got my mind wrapped around AC circuits, complex math, etc. With Grainger, and working NCEES problems, I seem to be doing pretty well. I've got a good handle of three phase power with regard to p.u., transformers, motors, generators, PFCC, available fault current etc. based on getting the NCEES practice problems correct. I still need to get into AC/DC type problems (VFDs, battery charging, thyristors, diodes, etc.).

Whether I keep going in Grainger or try something else, I need to get a handle on transmission and distribution (voltage drop, fault analysis, etc. * Any thoughts on which book is best for this?*

Because of my work, I'm pretty decent with the NEC, but I am studying that in parallel using various resources.

Lastly, I am looking for good sources of additional practice problems. Working many problems was key when I passed the PE in civil.

So, *Complex-Imaginary vs. Spin-Up? Or is there a source of free problems? *I have Camara's practice problems, but it's been a little disappointing (which is sad because PPI's civil engineering reference manual and problems were awesome).

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 2, 2015)

Get both. Actually get all four.

Wildi is easy to follow and Grainger is tough.

I remember a few questions straight out of Grainger. Spin-Up is pretty easy and complex imaginary is a little harder. But you also need NCESS sample exam. It is just money, buy everything. I had about 20 references. You might want to take a class also. I think that I spent around 3K for the prep and the exam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

There are ways to get books cheaper. I didn't pay much for either book.

Buy them all like Ship Wreck said.

I tokk a big ol' suitcase full of books with me.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. I had a ton of books when I took the civil exam. I over prepared (for the first time in my life) and it felt great. I cracked some of them just to check myself.

I have the ncees exam. I will work it several times, but it's just 80 questions. I would like a bunch more. I will probably buy some more from one of those sources.

I bought the Indian release of Grainger which was $25 bucks new and shipped from some fella here in Greenville, SC. I may look for wildi in the same manner.

When I studied for the civil exam, I felt like I learned more than in college. I suppose I am trying to have a similar experience here with power. I used Lindburg's book which is analogous to Camara. I basically worked through the whole thing. Camara comes across like it's not narrowed to the power exam may maybe has holdover from pre-2009. Seems strange.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 4, 2015)

I would recommend getting both. I found the Grainger book good for the raw power systems theory type questions (pu, short circuit, effects of rotating equipment, etc.) I found the Wildi book better for more applied stuff (types of drives, what they are used for, harmonics considerations, sizing, difference between various classes of rotating equipment). I regularly reference the Wildi book in my work. I also was able to find the international editions of the books online for about $30 each, paperback cover, but content is the same.

I agree with you, the Camara book is helpful at times, but just doesn't seem to be what is needed.


----------



## Submarine Guy (Jan 4, 2015)

Spin Up posts a free Question of the Week on their website each week leading up to the exam. They start about three or four months before the exam. I haven't worked their full sample exams. I did work all of the free QOTW right before the exam. A couple of those had different material that I hadn't seen before.

I worked all four of the CI exams twice leading up to the exam. Some of the questions are very similar once you get to the third and fourth exams, but you still get 320 questions to work through so I definitely recommend picking that up.

I took both the Wildi and Grainger books with me. I used both to prepare for the exam, though I definitely used Wildi a significant amount more. On the exam I also used Wildi quite a bit, but I only recall using Grainger once. Possibly because I had any relevant formulas from Grainger already written down on my formula sheet.

I also recommend a book by Alex Graffeo called "The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam". I found this very helpful for preparation and on the exam.


----------



## iwire (Jan 5, 2015)

Like everyone already mentioned getting both books but remember you have limited time in the exam. So learned your materials well instead of trying to find it during exam


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Jan 5, 2015)

If you have to get only one, I'd recommend Wildi and Complex. However, you'll be disappointed if your wanting to save money ends up biting you.

You can always choose to resell these books for probably 75% the value you purchased them for, so you're really only renting it til you pass.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 5, 2015)

I thought the Spin-up exams were too easy. They were helpful to build my confidence when I first started studying and getting familiar with my references, but they are much easier and unlike the real NCEES exam. I found Complex Imaginary a little more challenging, but again, still easier than the NCEES sample exam.

I plan on doing CI exams for a second time and doing the NCEES sample problems at least 3 times.

I have both Wildi and Grainger books. I like Wildi better, but I'll be honest, I don't use it much. I am heavily leaning on the Graffeo study guide and my GA Tech binder.

The NEC Handbook taught me voltage drop the best out of all my sources.


----------



## eksor_PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Get all of it. However, make certain that you know what is in your references.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 5, 2015)

This is all great information. Thanks you all. To summarize:

I have:

1) Grainger

2) Camara

3) Camara's practice problems

4) NCEES practice problems

5) NEC 2011 (copy I use at work)

6) NEC 2011 Handbook (new to me, but I love it)

7) NESC (free download at work)

I will go ahead and get:

8) Wildi

9) Complex Imaginary practice problems

And if time permits, I'll add:

10) Spin Up practice problems

11) Graffeo (maybe)

I'm at the point in my studying now where I have a good handle on the concepts, but I need to work like 500 more problems in preparation for the exam.

By the way, someone had recommended the Casio fx115-es calculator for complex numbers. This is good advice. It takes at least 60 seconds off of each computation. I have always worked everything out manually. I'd be crazy not to have a better calculator on the exam.


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Jan 5, 2015)

jdscott said:


> By the way, someone had recommended the Casio fx115-es calculator for complex numbers. This is good advice. It takes at least 60 seconds off of each computation. I have always worked everything out manually. I'd be crazy not to have a better calculator on the exam.


You'll soon be so fast at calculating complex numbers you'll have the sequence of button presses flashing in your head as you as you fall asleep.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 5, 2015)

And I thought that I was the only one dreaming about phasors...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 5, 2015)

jdscott said:


> This is all great information. Thanks you all. To summarize:
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


Graffeo should rank higher than 11, in my opinion.


----------



## EEgator PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> jdscott said:
> 
> 
> > This is all great information. Thanks you all. To summarize:
> ...


I agree with Ken, Graffeo was pretty useful on the test. I would purchase both Wildi and Grainger - both are good books to have. I also took in the Handbook of Electric Power Calculations (lighting) and Power System Analysis by Glover. Camara's Power Reference Manual was also a big help on the October exam.

Make sure you take a copy of NFPA 70E with you too. I got burned by this on the October exam b/c NCEES does not specifically list 70E in the exam specifications - but rather lists it as "shocks and burns".


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I accidentally took a copy of 70e, what a pleasant mistake that was.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 5, 2015)

More great advice. Thanks again. I am pretty familiar with 70E. We've been doing a lot of arc flash work lately. I'll put it in my binder.

Regarding Graffeo, do you consider it a resource book or a study guide? Looking at the toc for it, I had considered it as a start to finish study guide (which is how I used Lindburg's book for the civil exam and what I hoped Camara would be).


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Graffeo covers a range of topics. The nice part of it all, it was written by an engineer, not a professor. I found it beneficial to my studies.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 6, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Graffeo covers a range of topics. The nice part of it all, it was written by an engineer, not a professor. I found it beneficial to my studies.




Agreed, very easy for me to understand. It has a good balance of theory and formulas for many topics. I think it's especially good for illumination.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jan 7, 2015)

I would suggest geting Spin-Up and Graffeo before you bought the Camara books. Just my opinion.


----------



## JB66money (Jan 8, 2015)

jdscott,

I believe that you are doing pretty good so far especially considering that you have a civil background. However the first thing that I would suggest is that you get rid of Camara's Practice exam, everyone that I know of have failed the PE exam that used those practice exams. Although Camara's reference guide is good, keep it. Secondly you should get Grafeo's book, it helped me a lot during my preparation for the April 2014 exam last year. I would also recommend that you get Electric Machinery Fundamentals by Stephen Chapman, because you will need this for topics such as auto-transformers and power electronics. The Wildi book is an excellent reference for every other electric machines topic as well as other topics. Another book to get is Power System Analysis and Design by J. Duncan Glover,Mulukutla S. Sarma andThomas Overbye. This is good for balanced and unbalanced faults, symmetrical components and system protection. Or you can get the third edition of Power System Analysis written only by William Stevenson (only) and not Grainger. Grainger took out system protection out of it and in my opinion he convoluted Stevenson's work which use to be excellent, but that's another story. Another very importatnt recomendation, is that you get the NEC handbook (2014) and the 300 NEC drill problems. The NEC is a major topic of the PE. Also fimiliarize yourself with lighting concepts and equations. Finally you need to really strengthen yourself in the area of engineering economics.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 8, 2015)

Great advice. I will look into all of that as time permits. I agree about Camara. So sad. The Civil Engineering Reference Manual is gold. I have the NEC handbook that is based on the 2011 NEC which is still current for this exam. Is there some reason to get a newer one? I will look for the practice problems. Same publisher?

Engineering Econ is no problem as it is cross discipline. I may actually use Camara for that. It has the tables, etc. The power bill type calculations are customary in my work already.

Wildi came in the mail today. I have been in it tonight. Great format. Wish I had gotten it sooner.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 9, 2015)

Complex Imaginary makes the 300 problem electrical code drill book. It was helpful in my studies of learning the code. I also asked NCEES in chat on their webpage, you are correct about the 2011 Code being used for the April '15 exam. But that doesn't make sense to me because the Specification says they will use the code for the exams 1 year after the newest version has come out. Well it came out in 2014, and it is now 2015. I have the NEC 2014 handbook. For the most part, it is the same as the 2011 so I am going to use it for the exam. No need for you to purchase the 2014 edition.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 9, 2015)

Kovz said:


> Complex Imaginary makes the 300 problem electrical code drill book. It was helpful in my studies of learning the code. I also asked NCEES in chat on their webpage, you are correct about the 2011 Code being used for the April '15 exam. But that doesn't make sense to me because the Specification says they will use the code for the exams 1 year after the newest version has come out. Well it came out in 2014, and it is now 2015. I have the NEC 2014 handbook. For the most part, it is the same as the 2011 so I am going to use it for the exam. No need for you to purchase the 2014 edition.


actually i was about to ask about this confusion, even i am not going to buy the new edition. wil compare the index .


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a related question... The guys here have recommended taking NFPA 70E which I am printing off now. We have the latest version at work (2015). I am wondering if this will matter on the exam. I know of a few changes (e.g. arc flash ppe categories), but I will certainly miss something. I could print older versions to be sure, but dang these books are stacking up. Some stuff I've printed double-sided with two impressions per page and it's still thick.

I took two crates to the civil exam. I'm thinking rolling ice cooler this time...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I felt like a fool carrying all my crap in, but don't really care now that it's over. I would think the latest version would work. I wouldn't print the older version.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 11, 2015)

I am posting again for anyone still considering Wildi. These guys were absolutely right. Get Wildi. I would add that if your background is something short of BSEE, you will do well to work through this book. It is immensely practical and written in plain language. I intend to read the whole thing and work many of the problems. For the sake of time, I am working those he calls "practical" or "industrial application." I have made it through the first six chapters since Thursday. I am going to plug away at it until my Complex Imaginary problems arrive.

To answer my original question, I now prefer Wildi over Grainger for the basics. I wish I had started here. Wildi breaks things into smaller pieces which is easier for lesser engineers like me. However, Grainger covers some things that Wildi doesn't do get both. I don't plan to finish working everything in Grainger.


----------



## Submarine Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't take a full copy of the old version of NFPA 70E, but I would probably look at the major changes and take the applicable pages, particularly if they fit into one of the NCEES question categories (e.g. shocks and burns). It is not likely that NCEES will be using the 2015 version yet since they aren't even using the 2014 version of NEC.

If they are still using the old version and the new version happens to differ somewhat, then you may not get the correct answer. It would be ashame to miss a question because you didn't print a few pages. You can do some web searches to find a list of the changes between revs.


----------



## sbsklewis (Jan 14, 2015)

My Wildi book arrived today. I remember reading about someone tabbing the book, but know can not find it. Anybody have the list or sections to recommend?


----------



## Kovz (Jan 15, 2015)

sbsklewis said:


> My Wildi book arrived today. I remember reading about someone tabbing the book, but know can not find it. Anybody have the list or sections to recommend?




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23688&amp;hl=wildi


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Jan 24, 2015)

I only just started studying lightly about two weeks ago. I only have Camara, Complex Imaginary sample exams and code drill book.

I think I am going to get Graffeo and possibly Wildi. I'm definitely going to buy NCEES sample exam.

As far as your binders, does anyone write sample problem examples or is it just equations? I heard some states don't allow you to bring in CI and Spin-Up sample exams. Anyone know how to find out what the approved reference materials are per state?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 25, 2015)

You can always ask, if you really want an answer.

Ohio has the 'as long as it's bound' policy. Makes it simple that way.


----------

